# What is Directory Services Restore Mode?????



## pepsi71ocean (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone know what this mode is for?

It is found under the save switc, ie F8.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 1, 2009)

It's like "Safe Mode" for a Windows domain controller.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 4, 2009)

to expand on that, it is used for restoring active directory on a domain controler. 

From there you can do a restore, and you would have the ability to either push out the recovered ad data (thus making this one the primary controler) or to just let this server be a member domain controller.


----------

